# Miami, one night, March 7



## Karen G (Feb 9, 2014)

Need just one night, March 7.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 9, 2014)

Is it just a place to sleep for the night -- or do you have time for some fun?
Will you have a car?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 9, 2014)

If Karen wanted some FUN, she would be asking for Ft Lauderdale beach ... that is ALWAYS the biggest week for COLLEGE SPRING BREAK.

It is humorous to watch 21 yo college kids trying to be cool - girls in one group; guys in another.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> If Karen wanted some FUN, she would be asking for Ft Lauderdale beach ... that is ALWAYS the biggest week for COLLEGE SPRING BREAK.
> 
> It is humorous to watch 21 yo college kids trying to be cool - girls in one group; guys in another.



I beg to differ.
Miami is much more fun than Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 9, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> Is it just a place to sleep for the night -- or do you have time for some fun?
> Will you have a car?





vacationhopeful said:


> If Karen wanted some FUN, she would be asking for Ft Lauderdale beach ... that is ALWAYS the biggest week for COLLEGE SPRING BREAK.


Well, it is just a place to sleep the night before going on a cruise, but I always like to have some fun!  I didn't realize this particular week was a big spring break week, though.  We won't have a car.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, request fulfilled.


----------

